# Truro in wet Cornwall



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

There is a new Park and Ride outside Truro on the A390 at Threemilestone. I asked today, and they welcome motorhomes and suggest you park on the far right-hand side where there is plenty of room and you don't have to pay any extra if you take up more than one space. It is £2 per family (two adults and up to 4 children) and you can get off and on the bus all day (as long as you don't lose your dated ticket!) and £1 if there is only one of you.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Vita...
This not having to pay extra lark in Truro....have you got this in writing by any chance LOL !
Regards
Paul


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Well, I'm not holding my breath ... or making any promises. As it's only just opened they have plenty of space ... things may change!


----------

